# Panting Goat



## EatChevre (Feb 9, 2006)

Do I need to worry about my panting goat? It's really humid (85%) and warm (83 degrees) and my goats just came in from being in the pasture for about an hour. It's getting dark - it was dusk when they went out. One of my goats is panting really hard. None of the other three are at all. She had/has access to fresh water in the pasture. She ran to the gate, as did the other goats, but I can't figure out what's going on with her. I've offered her up-to-the-minute-fresh water; but she won't drink it. I'll check on her soon to make sure she's okay.

But in general, it worries me when I see my goats out in the pasture panting. They have access to fresh water, access to tree shade, but during the hottest part of the day won't sit there because it's not in their favorite spot near the gate (which is shaded only in the early morning and late afternoon). Is panting a sign to take them in to their barn where they can cool off, or are they fine in the pasture on a hot day, because if they really needed/wanted shade, they'd use it - even if it wasn't their ideal spot?  

Sorry if this sounds like jibber-jabber.

Thanks for any input,
Jeanne


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This is my first year with goats so I don't have much experience but my Alpines laid out in full sun on hot sand even at 95 degrees and high humidity when they could have walked 15 feet and been in the shade.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

My goats don't seem to notice our heatwave. Their pen is full of timber so shade is the rule. I think those of us without fur or feathers forget the insulation they provide for extremes in temp, and my goats, if uncomfortable or nervous, look out for Number One without hesitation. Only humans are goofy enough to stay out in heat until we get sick . I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Ramblin Acres (Sep 25, 2005)

goats will pant.My wethers and bucks pant after running up to the gate for feed and after they play real hard.I wouldn't worry about it either.


----------



## Egypt Run (Jun 30, 2006)

Just make sure they have water and you have. We have had a real problems with worms this year because of all the rain and heat. We are now worming with Ivanmec because the safeguard stopped working.
Steve


----------



## EatChevre (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! I needed that reassurance.

I've had a problem with cocci in my babies. Gave them Albon for 10 days, and the vet told me to also give them decoquinate. They are also on a medicated pellet.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

If you are worried I would hose them all down. I do that if any of my does pant. I have milkers so I really don't want them uncomfertable. With it being that humid they probably would thank you to hose them down. I have one boer doe who gets over heated real easy so I put her on my milkstand, hose her down and turn the fan on her to get her body temp down. Otherwise nothing will work. Not fresh cold water or anything (If you touched her she would feel like she was burning up).

It was about 108 yesterday here but it was dry heat. Today it is probably about 100 but HUMID so I hosed some girls off and turned fans on them. I am praying it gets cooler out  .

MotherClucker


----------



## EatChevre (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you! your answers helped!

Jeanne


----------

